# Planting carrots now for spring?



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

As anyone ever done this? Could you please let me know how well they did and if it's worth it. From what I gather it is better to do it now than in the spring, since you never know what the weather is like and if you can get them in early enough.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes, you can do it and it does work...

We have done it for years... join the party! (cool weather crops are great!)


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Whenever I miss a carrot or two from harvesting in the fall, they are woody and go to seed the next year. Do you think this happens if you plant carrots in the fall? I have really considered planting some root vegetables this fall.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

Go to your county extension website or call them, they should be able to tell what to plant and when... Good luck


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Last year is the first year I did it and until then I had never been able to grow them here. Got more carrots than I knew what to do with

I'm going to plant them this coming week.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Texas versus Colorado*



Davarm said:


> Last year is the first year I did it and until then I had never been able to grow them here. Got more carrots than I knew what to do with
> 
> I'm going to plant them this coming week.


I am going to try it, just because I love to experiment with growing and cooking. I wonder if this will work here.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

Carrots are biannual - they grow seed the second year. It seems to take a Zone 5 winter to have them survive the winter outside. I suspect the same is true for fall seeding although it would be interesting to give it a try.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

boomer said:


> Carrots are biannual - they grow seed the second year. It seems to take a Zone 5 winter to have them survive the winter outside. I suspect the same is true for fall seeding although it would be interesting to give it a try.


That was exactly what I wondered about. They develop the root one year, and the next year they develop the seeds. Just my experience with the few that got away, the carrots will be tough and woody next year. But, I won't know if I don't try.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Great. I am going to try it. Do you cover them with more dirt than usual? Or just plant like it is spring?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Great. I am going to try it. Do you cover them with more dirt than usual? Or just plant like it is spring?


I'm going to plant them as usual and then cover with a shallow layer of leaves. I don't know as I have never tried it before.

I am also going to plant some turnips and parsnips and see what happens.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We are going to plant carrots in a week or so. Good thread.


----------

